# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Περιοδικό ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ

## 582

Γεια χαρά.
Παρατηρώ σε αρκετά θέματα φωτογραφίες και σχέδια από το "αρχαίο" περιοδικό Ο ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ.
Έχω όλα τα τεύχη, εκτός από το 1ο και το 2ο.
Μήπως ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να τα βρω;
Έχω ήδη ρωτησει στον POP 22 , αλλά δεν...
Δεν θα με χάλαγε καθόλου φωτοτυπία ή κάποια σκαναρισμένη έκδοση σε Η/Υ.

----------


## radioamateur

Ποιός είναι ο συνολικός αριθμός των τευχών του περιοδικού ο "ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ";
Αν μπορείτε να κάνετε μια συνοπτική περίληψη τως σχεδίων ανά τεύχος για ιστορικούς λόγους...
Ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## 807

τα εχω εγω,αν θες στειλε μου μαιλ να βρουμε τροπο να στα στειλω,σε φωτοτυπιες.

----------


## ALAMAN

Πού μπορώ να το βρώ  :Question:

----------


## radioamateur

Γνωρίζει κανείς τη θεματολογία του τεύχους *9* του περιοδικού ο "ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ";

----------


## radioamateur

Κανείς;

----------


## 582

> Γνωρίζει κανείς τη θεματολογία του τεύχους *9* του περιοδικού ο "ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗΣ";



ΣΧΕΔΙΟΘΗΚΗ: ΠΟΜΠΟΣ FM 400 
ΠΟΜΠΟΣ FM 55WATT - 4 ΣΤΑΔΙΑ (Α' ΜΕΡΟΣ)
ΠΟΜΠΟΣ FM 6W ΤΡΑΝΖΙΣΤΟΡ
ΣΧΕΔΙΟΘΗΚΗ: ΠΟΜΠΟΣ MW 3KWATT
ΤΑΛΑΝΤΩΤΗΣ DRAIN-DIP

----------


## radioamateur

Ο πομπος FM των 400 watts από ποιες λυχνίες αποτελείται;
Τι τάσεις δίνει στην λυχνία εξόδου;Φαντάζομαι ότι πρόκειται για φαράκι και αν ναι ποιο;Έχει φίλτρο απόρριψης αρμονικών;
Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου 582!!!

----------


## 582

> Ο πομπος FM των 400 watts από ποιες λυχνίες αποτελείται;
> Τι τάσεις δίνει στην λυχνία εξόδου;Φαντάζομαι ότι πρόκειται για φαράκι και αν ναι ποιο;Έχει φίλτρο απόρριψης αρμονικών;
> Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου 582!!!



Αυτό δεν είναι άρθρο με λεπτομέρειες κατασκευής, αλλά μόνο το σχέδιο.(ΣΧΕΔΙΟΘΗΚΗ).
Ταλάντωση = 6C4
Buffer = 5763
Final Stage = 4X150A στα 2KVolt.
Φίλτρο αρμονικών ο ΠΟΠ22 δεν περιελάμβανε σχεδών ποτέ στα σχέδια του, οποτε η απάντηση είναι αρνητικη.

Ελπίζω κάποια στιγμη να βρω χρόνο να σκανάρω τα τευχη (είναι κάτι που θέλω να κάνω εδω και καιρο).
Δυστιχως δεν εχω scanner στο σπιτι, αλλά μόνο στο γραφείο, οποτε καταλαβαινεις....

----------


## itta-vitta

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από radioamateur
> 
> Ο πομπος FM των 400 watts από ποιες λυχνίες αποτελείται;
> Τι τάσεις δίνει στην λυχνία εξόδου;Φαντάζομαι ότι πρόκειται για φαράκι και αν ναι ποιο;Έχει φίλτρο απόρριψης αρμονικών;
> Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου 582!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό δεν είναι άρθρο με λεπτομέρειες κατασκευής, αλλά μόνο το σχέδιο.(ΣΧΕΔΙΟΘΗΚΗ).
> ...



Το φίλτρο αρμονικών το είχε παρουσιάσει ξεχωριστά και το πρότεινε για τις κατασκευές.

----------


## itta-vitta

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από radioamateur
> 
> Ο πομπος FM των 400 watts από ποιες λυχνίες αποτελείται;
> Τι τάσεις δίνει στην λυχνία εξόδου;Φαντάζομαι ότι πρόκειται για φαράκι και αν ναι ποιο;Έχει φίλτρο απόρριψης αρμονικών;
> Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου 582!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Αυτό δεν είναι άρθρο με λεπτομέρειες κατασκευής, αλλά μόνο το σχέδιο.(ΣΧΕΔΙΟΘΗΚΗ).
> ...



Το φίλτρο αρμονικών το είχε παρουσιάσει ξεχωριστά και το πρότεινε για τις κατασκευές.
Το έχω. Θα το ανεβάσω να το δούμε αν και νομίζω παλιά κάποιος το είχε ανεβάσει σε μια συζήτηση.

----------


## radioamateur

Ευχαριστώ φίλε μου Ηλια για την άμεση απάντηση.
Η κατασκευή φανταζόμουν ότι ήταν το linear που πωλούσε ως kit γιαυτο και ρώτησα.

----------


## HFProject

Έχει κανείς τα τεύχη του ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ ;

----------


## SV1EDG

Εχω μερικά αλλά θα πρέπει να αδειάσω την μισή ντουλάπα για να τα βρώ.Ψάχνεις κάτι συγκεκριμένο?

----------


## HFProject

Όχι κάτι συγκεκριμένο, απλά θα ήθελα να τα έχω. Για αρχειακούς λόγους.

Επίσης θα ήταν καλή ιδέα να σκαναριστούν...

----------


## vagmax1

καλησπερα και εγω ψαχνω κατιτις απο τον pop22 σελιδα 6c4w with crystal το πρωτο σταδιο τα υλικα μηπως εχει κανεις την καλωσυνη να μου τα πει ευχαριστω πολυ.vagmax1

----------


## SRF

Memories... 
er1.JPGer3.JPGer5.JPGer8.JPGer12.JPG

----------


## nikosp

Πιστεύω πάντως ότι αυτα τα τεύχη θα είναι μονο για συναισθηματικούς λόγους διότι μια κατασκευή σαν και αυτές του ΡΟΡ 22 σήμερα δέν παίζει η όχι ?

----------


## aris52

Μας αφησε ο Χρησταρας καλο παραδεισο να εχει.

----------


## nick1974

> Πιστεύω πάντως ότι αυτα τα τεύχη θα είναι μονο για συναισθηματικούς λόγους διότι μια κατασκευή σαν και αυτές του ΡΟΡ 22 σήμερα δέν παίζει η όχι ?




Οκ, οτι ηταν σχεδια για το αναθεμα δεν αμφιβαλει κανεις, αλλα οτι βγαινουν, βγαινουν με ελαχιστες μετατροπες (κυριως στις αυτοπολωσεις που σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους πομπους ειχε μια 22Κ σε ολα τα σταδια λες και οποιαδηποτε αλλη τιμη την απαγορευε η θρησκεια του :Tongue2: )
Τωρα βεβαια κατα ποσο ειναι λογικο να βγαινουν μηχανηματα εκπομπης με τετοια σχεδια ειναι αλλο θεμα, αλλα μη νομιζεις πως ηταν και λιγοι που λειτουργουσαν -μια χαρα, τουλαχιστο απο θεματα εμβελειας- με σχεδια αγορασμενα με 50 δρχ απ τον POP (εγω στις 50 τα προλαβα, οταν ημουν δευτερα Γυμνασιου οπου εφτιαξα τον πρωτο μου πομπο, και μαλιστα κατ ευθειαν στα βαθια με σταδια, αλλα και αρκετη βοηθεια -στα επαγωγικα- και καμποση ...ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη απο γειτονα ραδιοπειρατη  :Lol: )

...εκεινη την 829 παντως δεν την καταφερα στα FM να τη βγαλω σωστα και μια λειτουργουσε καλα το ενα μισο μια το αλλο (την εβγαλα αργοτερα στα μεσαια αλλα σε παραλληλη συνδεση)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Memories... 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72925Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72926Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72927Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72928Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72929



Στο 3ο τεύχος ποιος είναι ο σγουρομάλλης που κάνει το αρκ?  :Smile:

----------

silver (20-03-18)

----------


## makisvl

Μπράβο στον Γιώργο τον SRF για τις αναμνήσεις από τα εξώφυλλα του ΕΡΑΣΙΤΕΧΝΗ που μας ανέσυρε.
Μας άνοιξε την όρεξη και περιμένουμε και κανένα σχέδιο από μέσα από τα περιοδικά...

----------


## SRF

> Στο 3ο τεύχος ποιος είναι ο σγουρομάλλης που κάνει το αρκ?



Wild guess... Νίκος?

----------

silver (20-03-18)

----------


## nikosp

> Οκ, οτι ηταν σχεδια για το αναθεμα δεν αμφιβαλει κανεις, αλλα οτι βγαινουν, βγαινουν με ελαχιστες μετατροπες (κυριως στις αυτοπολωσεις που σε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους πομπους ειχε μια 22Κ σε ολα τα σταδια λες και οποιαδηποτε αλλη τιμη την απαγορευε η θρησκεια του)
> Τωρα βεβαια κατα ποσο ειναι λογικο να βγαινουν μηχανηματα εκπομπης με τετοια σχεδια ειναι αλλο θεμα, αλλα μη νομιζεις πως ηταν και λιγοι που λειτουργουσαν -μια χαρα, τουλαχιστο απο θεματα εμβελειας- με σχεδια αγορασμενα με 50 δρχ απ τον POP (εγω στις 50 τα προλαβα, οταν ημουν δευτερα Γυμνασιου οπου εφτιαξα τον πρωτο μου πομπο, και μαλιστα κατ ευθειαν στα βαθια με σταδια, αλλα και αρκετη βοηθεια -στα επαγωγικα- και καμποση ...ψυχολογικη υποστηριξη απο γειτονα ραδιοπειρατη )
> 
> ...εκεινη την 829 παντως δεν την καταφερα στα FM να τη βγαλω σωστα και μια λειτουργουσε καλα το ενα μισο μια το αλλο (την εβγαλα αργοτερα στα μεσαια αλλα σε παραλληλη συνδεση)



Ομολογώ ότι και εμένα την εποχή του 70 μαθητής με σαγήνεψαν τα σχεδιά του αλλά είχα την τύχη να έχω τον πατέρα μου ηλεκτρολόγο μηχανικό ο οποίος μου εξήγησε το τι ήταν τα σχέδια αυτά και ουσιαστικά τα απέφυγα

----------


## makisvl

1.jpg
Εκτός από πρόχειρο σχεδιασμό και πολλά σκόπιμα λάθη στα σχέδια υπερέβαλαν και στην ισχύ εξόδου στους πομπούς που μας πουλούσαν. Χαρακτηριστικά αναφέρω ένα ταλαντωτή που είχα αγοράσει από το Βασίλη αυτοταλάντωτο με το 2Ν2219 και με ισχύ 3,5 W max!!!!!

----------


## neazoi

Αν και είναι παλαιό θέμα, αν δε μπει κάποιος στη διαδικασία να τα σκανάρει ή να τα φωτογραφήσει, χάθηκαν παιδιά. Όταν φύγουν οι άνθρωποι που τα έχουν θα πεταχτούν σε κανένα σκουπιδοντενεκέ.
Αν έχει τεύχη του ερασιτέχνη κανείς ας μπει στον κόπο να σκανάρει/φωτογραφήσει, έστω και με πληρωμή ρε παιδιά τι να πω...

----------


## SV7FOM

Καλημέρα σας μήπως υπάρχουν τα περιοδικά του ΕΡΑΣΙΤΈΧΝΗ σκαναρισμενα; θα με ενδιέφερε, εάν μπορείτε να μου τα στείλετε με email. mpampischatzinakis@gmail.com  Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------

